
House plans first-ever hearing on surprise medical bills - jseliger
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2019/3/25/18281148/house-hearing-surprise-medical-bills
======
harrumph
Markets such as US health care, characterized by inelastic demand and secret
prices, should never, ever be tolerated.

